# what size of ball and pouch do you shoot with flatband?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I shoot 7mm, 8mm , sometimes 8.5mm with the PRECISE flatband.

My pouch is as small as 45 mm.

What are yours?

In my opinion, flatband is good for accurately shooting small balls rather than 10, 11mm bulk size ball.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any idea what a "PRECISE" flatband is but flat bands are all I ever shoot and 12mm (7/16 inch) balls are what I shoot almost exclusively. In fact, flatbands can be designed and cut to shoot whatever load you want to shoot.

The pouch I am using presently is 15mm x 100mm elk hide. With it I'd happily use to shoot anything up to around 15mm in diameter.

The determining factor for pouch length (something I've never written about but I have alot of experience with - having cut and used hundreds through the years) has to do with being able to maintian a solid hold of the ball in the pouch. I'm presently shooting an over-long pouch that is comfortable but nothing special. I have cut and shot many, many shorter pouches and don't have any strong opinions about length except for, as I said above, the need to maintain a solid hold. I also like to have the pouch long enough so that there is no chance the ball might trip over one of the knots on it's way out of the pouch.

A more important thing for me when it comes to pouches is that they don't shed the ball and that has more to do with width, grain direction and the ability for the pouch to form a pocket. Pouch length can be all over the place but cupping concerns me most.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I shoot 3/8 steel with a kangaroo Samurai pouch from Warrior Pouches.
The bands I've been using are .03 medical latex 6.5 inches long, about 5.5 inches active length,
Tapered from 1 inch to 3/4 inch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I shot with 50mm for a long while (relative to how long I've been shooting lol). Now 55mm for all ammo from as small as 6mm (1/4") up to 9.5mm (3/8). Recently been shooting with Warrior Roo Knight pouches and love them.

Sorry guys hit my quota of likes again lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I change my pouch sizes depending on the ammo. Usually just a few mm wider. I do like my pouches slightly on the longer side (usually) - Warrior's are awesome.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I shoot exclusively 7/16 steel and lead with a 5/8" super sure pouch from 
Rayshot. 1/2" precise gen 3, 13" active for 65" draw. Been using this setup for years now 
With no problems


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Gave up making my own pouches after I started using the bubsy 40 to 50mm pouches from GZK. Vast range to choose from, I favour the dog bone style currently, in both leather and microfibre. Smaller the better imho. I shoot 6 to 8mm.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot mainly 5/16 steel with 5/8 supershure pouches. These pouches start out great, and get better from there


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Lately I have been making 55x15mm pouches and shooting 3/8 steel and clay using light bands. I will use a larger pouch for heavier bands.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Warrior, viking, Roo Pouches. With .7 Sumekie 1" Strait cut. 5.25 elongation. with 3/8 Ammo. That is my set up today.

May change to 1.25" to 3/4" taper at 5.5 elongation with .44 cal lead/ 1/2" steel tomorrow.

Switch back and forth every few days.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Currently shooting 3/8" steel with 3/4"-1/2" tapered 0.60 precise and a Warrior lambskin Knight pouch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

